# making a mountain cave



## cr123890 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm wondering how to build a mountain scene with a train going through it and one on the top 
I want it to be about a foot wide and 5 feet long 
I'm not looking for cheep and easy but not too complicated or expensive
I will be running ho scale with it
Thanks
Cr


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

cr123890 said:


> I'm wondering how to build a mountain scene with a train going through it and one on the top
> I want it to be about a foot wide and 5 feet long
> I'm not looking for cheep and easy but not too complicated or expensive
> I will be running ho scale with it
> ...


This might be of help to you,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6374&highlight=mountain

Just change the dimensions and add supports inside to build the tunnel.
Try to keep the back side, if possible, open so if you need to get in there you can.

There are more threads and plenty of ideals here, I am surprised no one commented yet. I am sure someone will step up to give some more advice.

I am tight on time during the week, maybe that thread can get you started.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

You can buy prefabricated tunnel portals (what I am going to do), or you can build them yourself. Here's one source (and there are many more): http://www.sceneryexpress.com/departments.asp?dept=1064


----------

